# Critique my cou clair ND Doe



## DreadPirate (Nov 15, 2014)

This is my first year with goats and I am trying to wrap my head around conformation. This is the first ND I picked up - she's a 3 1/2 year old. Next summer I think I'll have to take better "setup" photos since she looks like she's leaning forward a bit.

I'm going to take a quick jab at it and say -

Body:

Pros-
good length
Even, downward sloping topline
cons-
rump could be a bit more angular
Brisket is too deep

Udder:
(These photos are from her FF*)

pros-
good fore attachment
cons-
No medial
small teats
needs more rear attachment


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Do you have paperwork on her? Cause if not I'd swear she was a mini alpine. She looks very tall and long for a nd. I'm not good at confirmation but I'm sure someone will chime in soon.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

She does look like a mini alpine

Pros:
~Long body
~Long rump
~Level rump
~Good uphill stance
~Nice strong topline
~Long lean neck
~Good brisket
~Excellent fore udder attachments
~Good rear udder
~Good angularity to rear legs

Cons:
~Weak medial
~Teats point out
~Needs more depth
~Rear udder could be a tad higher
~toes out in front
~A little weak in the pasterns


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

She definitely Looks Mini Alpine....Nice looking girl


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She looks like a PromisedLand doe  pretty nice doe


----------



## DreadPirate (Nov 15, 2014)

She's adgs and ags registered, linebred on Caesar's Villa lines. She's a little shorter than my herd queen who's 20-21". 

I guess I was a little harsh in my assessment. Thank you very much for the feedback!!


----------



## DreadPirate (Nov 15, 2014)

Adga* and yes I have her papers


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok. Wow she looks way more dairy then most Nigerians.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

The Ceasar's Villa lines are super dairy lines. I think your own assesment of her was fair. With exception of her rump. She has a nice level rump.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Pretty girl... Just not my style


----------

